# What is a D1 and/or D2 show?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Which Association are you registering with? I don't think that's something mine had.


----------



## cessi0909 (Nov 3, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Which Association are you registering with? I don't think that's something mine had.


I am looking to join the Colorado Hunter/Jumper Association. My impression was the D1/D2 shows are not party of CHJA


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It sounds like pony club to Me. D1 and D2 are levels in pony club.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I am a member of CHJA. I don't recall ever encountering a D1/D2 level show... Or seeing it mentioned anywhere on a Prize List, or on the list of events/shows.


----------

